# florida wading trip



## Brad W (May 20, 2015)

my annual trip to wade in charlotte harbor. pretty good result this year


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

NICE!!!!


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Great catch!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice mess of fish! I have been there and love it! see any tarpon?


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Those are some pretty spots on those fish. Good Job!


----------

